# She ate a bead...



## gunjee

11 month old Gracie, who I've only had for a week now, ate a small plastic bead yesterday evening. She was eating Science Diet before at the foster lady's house, but when I picked Gracie up I forgot to get a little of the Science Diet and I just started her on Wellness Super5 Mix. She had some yuckier softer stools at first and twice a day, but two days ago in the morning her stool was a good consistency and I didn't make a huge mess picking it up. She only had one bowel movement that day and then yesterday morning just that one bowel movement, so I thought maybe this is going to be the norm for her since she's eating a better food than before and maybe not needing to poop as often. Well no poop this morning. If the bead is smaller than a piece of kibble, and I heard her crunching away at the bead so it's not even bead sized in her belly, could it still cause an obstruction? I'm going to the vet today to have her stitches taken out from her spaying, so I'll ask the vet then, but if she's acting fine otherwise and eating and drinking and peeing and playing and running as usual, is it something I should be concerned about? I'm sure the vet will say give it 24 hours and if she doesn't poop then, then we will have to have her checked out. I've never had a dog before, so I don't know if I should be worried about this.

-Shilpa


----------



## HovawartMom

I would keep an eye on her but I would make a bet that she is fine and will pass it,though without any problems.


----------



## Celeigh

If it was small (like the size of a piece of kibble) don't worry about it, she should be fine! It probably just means she didn't have to go this morning. Congratulations on your new golden and welcome to the forum!


----------



## BeauShel

I agree with the other two, since it is so small, it should pass easily. But just keep an eye on her to make sure she is feeling ok. The things puppies can grab so fast just amazes me.


----------



## dannyra

I agree with the above posters. Should pass fine.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

I would think it would pass through without an issue unless it contained a magnet or something.


----------



## gunjee

*Thank you...Yes, the bead was about 1/2 the size of a piece of kibble and no magnet.*

She also ate an entire peeled banana yesterday. Grabbed it right off the counter and ate the whole thing. Could she be constipated from eating a banana? I just took her out again and played ball with her in the sunshine, and she was happy and running around and drinking water, but still hasn't pooped. I gave her a little bit more kibble 1/4 cup (she's supposed to get 2 1/2 cups a day, and I gave her a cup this morning) since she's always hungry it seems and maybe it will help her along. I thought about giving her a little organic wheatgrass powder in her water since that helps my husband when he's constipated or maybe some flaxseed powder. 

-Shilpa


----------



## dannyra

gunjee said:


> She also ate an entire peeled banana yesterday. Grabbed it right off the counter and ate the whole thing. Could she be constipated from eating a banana? I just took her out again and played ball with her in the sunshine, and she was happy and running around and drinking water, but still hasn't pooped. I gave her a little bit more kibble 1/4 cup (she's supposed to get 2 1/2 cups a day, and I gave her a cup this morning) since she's always hungry it seems and maybe it will help her along. I thought about giving her a little organic wheatgrass powder in her water since that helps my husband when he's constipated or maybe some flaxseed powder.
> 
> -Shilpa


That's probably more likely than the bead. Just a little constipated.


----------



## gunjee

*She pooped last night...no worries!*

It wasn't the usual amount of poop, but the consistency was not hard, and I guess there's no obstruction. Thank you all for your support while I learn how to take care of my dog.

-Shilpa


----------



## Scorpio118

hee hee hee.......... you'll be seeing all kinds of pretty poop.... it makes for interesting pick up........


----------



## Ronna

I would not worry about either thing she ate. With the amount of wood that Karlie chews and the other things she gets into, you will be amazed on what they can pass. I try to watch her, but you can't be there all of the time and they do get into so many things, these crazy Goldens. 


Ronna
Dallie & Karlie


----------



## Faith's mommy

Scorpio118 said:


> hee hee hee.......... you'll be seeing all kinds of pretty poop.... it makes for interesting pick up........


 
yup, you'll learn to say things like "huh. that's where that went!" when picking up poop.


----------



## gunjee

*We're in the process of training her, so hopefully things should improve...*

I didn't actually see the bead in any of the poops afterwards, but I think it was a clear bead, and she may not have eaten all of it. I found something that was clear on the carpet, but it could have been half a button as well. My son is afraid to play with his Thomas trains in front of her because last time she destroyed Edward's tender before I took it away from her. But because we are now training her to leave our stuff alone, I've told him he can leave his trains lying around now and we will keep her from touching them with corrections the trainer taught us. She has been walking around the house in a more somber state since we took the leadership role away from her. Maybe she's laying around on the floor all the time because she was tired of having it, but it was more exciting having her when she was getting into everything. Didn't like being jumped up on and mouthed all the time though. Now she licks my hand like I'm the Godfather and follows me around not so much in a possessive way but in reverence. Weird...My own kids walk all over me, so I'm not used to this. Is this what it's like to have a dog?

-Shilpa


----------



## nixietink

Faith's mommy said:


> yup, you'll learn to say things like "huh. that's where that went!" when picking up poop.


hehe a lady in my obedience class last night had to pull a shirt out of her golden's rear end!


----------

